# Grip consistency



## Coolhand72 (Jul 31, 2021)

Coolhand72 said:


> Any helpful ways to create the same grip everytime? Is there sometime I can place on the grip as a reference for my hand?


Something.


----------



## Coach56 (12 mo ago)

See photo.


----------



## Coolhand72 (Jul 31, 2021)

Coach56 said:


> See photo.
> View attachment 7728096


Feel like I'm pretty close. Two out of 12 arrows will sometimes group left 3 to 4 inches with perfect height. Figured it was my grip. I do lighty touch my index and middle on the rider as I relax my hand but feel my angle is pretty close to 45. The grips on my Hoyt Ventum 33 are small, where in the picture the grips look bigger. In my opinion, this allows me to put those two fingers on the riser and keep the angle.


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

The above picture is a pretty good representation of the ideal way to hold a bow. Thing to remember is its just a general guide. Everyones hand/muscle structure is different so what works for you may not work for somebody else. I hold at a 45 degree angle, keep the pressure in the middle of my palm but I also have to make sure my index finger wraps around the grip so my finger is in the center of the riser while holding but it remains relaxed. In my opinion, the best way to find the right grip is shooting through paper. I spent a good amount of time after tuning my bow shooting through paper to make sure I am consistently not torqueing the bow. If youre torqueing the bow, it will show up in the paper. After you shoot the same grip for a while youll develop muscle memory and it will feel off when youre not gripping it the same. As far as your bows grip vs the picture. If you look at your hoyt grip, its essentially the same shape, its just not bulging out as much after the indentations for your thumb and index finger. That picture is most likely from an older book back when grips where huge. Good luck!


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

You didn’t mention if you already shoot with one or not, but shooting with a sling (wrist or finger) is essential in eliminating torque.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Take a piece of string and tape it down grip ridge where you place your hand. This will help you identify your hand placement is consistent every time you place your hand on the grips (aka handle)


----------

